# Yesterday CSM'ing Ash



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yup....feeling old would be an understatement for today!
Sort of glad my next cutting job fell through(tree was really small anyway, not really worth the trouble of cutting it). The tree was supposed to be 12+" in diameter, it might have been 3"(hate when people do that!!!! Slept until 6:00am(that's a pretty big thing for me...normally up at 3:30am everyday)! Coffee was really good with Aleve too.....

Had a few issues that I am not sure how to 'fix', or even if there is a fix for it? Seems milling with chainsaws in a still wind day with high humidity doesn't allow enough cooling for the saw. And before anyone asks, the saws were cleaned and drawing air in through the cover and blowing out the other side, and the saws were also allowed to idle for a period of time to further cool.
But......big BUT.

After the saw idled for awhile, I popped a fuel cap off to re-fill....had a 'fountain' of gas-mix blow out through the hole! Never seen fuel 'boil'(think a pot of boiling water)?!?!?!? Even the 30W bar oil I was using was bubbling somewhat.
The odd thing....the outer 'body' of the saw was just warm to the touch. Not burning hot. This was with both my saws, the Stihl 064 and the Jonesred 2094 Turbo.

The logs were shorter then expected.(7ft instead of 9ft)
The diameter was smaller then I was told.(20-23in instead of 30+in)
The tree was definitely very dead, not 'green'.(dead for two years, very hard and dry)

Was a nice place to do some timber milling.....lakefront property, no mud, and interesting people(seems once folks find out chainsaw milling is happening, crowds form).




Here are the logs:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_1220_zpse06e69a3.jpg






One of my 'rigs'(Stihl064):
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_1221_zpse5df82f3.jpg




A five inch thick slab I lifted onto another log, using gravity to mill is awesome:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_1222_zps1694ec9f.jpg




Close-up of the grain(wedge is 2-1/2 inches wide-for ratio):
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_1224_zps47539852.jpg



The rest of the logs will be loaded onto a trailer and brought to my bandsaw mill for further 'milling' once it dries a little more. The cuts will be a LOT better, and the quality will probably be a bit more pleasing.


Scott (felt weird being the 'show') B

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2014)

BTW, was told he wants to dry these 10/4 slabs for a few years and then make 'book-matched' table tops.
Sure hope he plans on selling these 'tables' to weight lifters...they ain't light!


Scott (do pigs really sweat like pigs or is that just a human thing) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

I will have to google that about pigs and sweating. Ash can be an a$$ sometimes. 

Ray


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I will have to google that about pigs and sweating. Ash can be an a$$ sometimes.
> 
> Ray





Sorry to make you 'google silliness', but let me know what you find out!
Didn't realize Ash had much value, just know I worked me pretty hard! Always thought of Ash being nothing more then hammer handles and baseball bats?



Scott (great...Wanted is on TV again) B


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 1, 2014)

Pigs don't sweat. I was raised on a hog farm.
That's why you will see hogs lay in the mud that is how they help cool off.

Dave

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

So I guess if someone is sweating like a pig, they have mud all over themselves, stink real bad, but would taste real good roasted in a pit for 12 hours. Like I am going to have a human roast. Ha . . . when pigs fly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh my, I see another 'google search' coming up now!!! See how far pigs can fly.....I'm sure the search won't include the words 'air cannon'.

Coming up on 'nada' trying to find out about the boiling gas in the tank though. I guess I'll need to start bringing my Honda genny to run a fan to assist in the cooling duties? Only thing I can think of, besides running the saws so rich I can't get any power out of them....




Scott (Hooters hot wings are fun to look at...wink, wink) B


----------



## DKMD (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks like a lot of work! I have no clue about the saws running hot, but dry ash is pretty hard... I've turned a little ash, and the chips coming off will burn my hand at times.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Coming up on 'nada' trying to find out about the boiling gas in the tank though.



That's a weird one for sure. I have heard of it but have no clue what it might be. @woodtickgreg would be the guy for this. Greg, what about it?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks Dave. You saved me from having to google.

Ray


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2014)

Just Got home fella's. The boiling fuel thing is a testament to how hard a chainsaw works when milling. It happens to me as well, especially on hot days, metal bodied saws are very prone to this. Milling ash is exceptionally hard on a rig, the wood is quite hard. This just shows how a long milling cut will really heat up a saw and why I always preach about using big saws for milling, it is very hard on them, even the big saws. Bucking logs that size is not a big deal for a saw, and it gets time to cool between cuts, but a milling cut is long and under a constant full throttle hard pull. Maximum use for a saw.

P.S. Nice logs Scott, I have some ash just like that in my stash, it really is nice stuff to work with. Looks a lot like oak but doesn't stink like oak, it is open pored like oak.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2014)

Greg... just wondering (for mine, and anyone elses curiosity)... what's the best procedure to take for this situation? Should the saw be left idling for a bit to cool off between cuts, or does that really do a whole lot since there's no radiator on them? Also, does the heat reduce the effectiveness of the bar oil? Should you use a thicker oil once things start getting hot?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Greg... just wondering (for mine, and anyone elses curiosity)... what's the best procedure to take for this situation? Should the saw be left idling for a bit to cool off between cuts, or does that really do a whole lot since there's no radiator on them? Also, does the heat reduce the effectiveness of the bar oil? Should you use a thicker oil once things start getting hot?



Jonathan it's best to "tag" someone @woodtickgreg if u want them to see your post especially if the thread wasn't started by them. Or click on the reply tab below there post so they get a notification .


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> So I guess if someone is sweating like a pig, they have mud all over themselves, stink real bad, but would taste real good roasted in a pit for 12 hours. Like I am going to have a human roast. Ha . . . when pigs fly.


 
I was sweating "like a pig" (104 degrees) at 7:30 AM and covered with mud and stink to high heaven after we finaly got my pig in the trailer to got to the bucher, it took 1 old man with a bad hip (some fool rearended his Harley), 1 girl with a bad back, 1 cripple with only 1 useful hand (me), 1 old, old man (74), and his 8 year old great grandson. It was like putting a 350# man somewhere he did not want to go. None of us had any idea what the hell we were doing but we managed, don't want to do it again, but it is an hour and a half to the meat plant so it had to go on the hoof and still breathing.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2014)

Joe when you do that? I bet that wouldv'e been fun to watch. :-)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Greg... just wondering (for mine, and anyone elses curiosity)... what's the best procedure to take for this situation? Should the saw be left idling for a bit to cool off between cuts, or does that really do a whole lot since there's no radiator on them? Also, does the heat reduce the effectiveness of the bar oil? Should you use a thicker oil once things start getting hot?


When I am having the fuel boil issue I shut it off and let it sit for a few minutes before I open the fuel cap, I let it sit in the shade if possible. For me the phenomenon seems to happen on hot days with very long tough cuts, so by then I need a break too. The oil doesn't seem to be an issue, but I run an aux oiler on my rig. I think it's more important to use a good quality oil and fill the oil tank at every fueling. The only reason to change oils in the heat is if the oil tank empties before the fuel tank. But I have run different oils in the cold if it doesn't flow.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 15, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> Pigs don't sweat. I was raised on a hog farm.Dave



That's why we eat pigs and cows and not horses. Horses have sweat glands. Gary


----------

